

Ask YC:  Why does the web 2.0 community act as if software were not infinitely malleable? - amichail

It's really bizarre.  Bloggers in particular write about startups as if they were physical objects that are hard to change.  They make a big deal out of the launch date and whether the service has left beta as if these notions had much meaning.  They make predictions about whether a service is doomed without thinking too much about how it might evolve.<p>I suppose one can argue that bloggers simply reflect the views of users.  Since users don't think of a service as infinitely malleable (or perhaps don't want it to be since change requires learning), then bloggers just do the same so that their posts make sense to users.
======
wmf
OTOH, many users have been burned by things that _could_ easily be fixed...
but never were.

